# custom non kit fountain pen



## its_virgil (Sep 26, 2020)

What to call these pens made without kit parts. KItless doesn't do it for me. Bespoke doesn't work since the pen is not "made to order" for a particular customer. Lets just say the pen uses no pre-made parts except the nib and feed. It was made on my Powermatic 3520B using taps and dies for the threads. Cap/body threads are M13 x .8 triple lead, the section/body threads are M10 x 1.0 single start, and the nib unit threads are for the JoWo nib unit are M7.4 x .5. Enjoy looking at the pen whatever they are called.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 26, 2020)

Awesome!! I love the bright colors....perfect for someone who doesn’t want a “ho-hum” average pen. Perhaps an artist or art teacher would like this one.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Sep 26, 2020)

How about "Custom"?  In my view anything that takes this much special work and time is truly "Custom Made".  That's a very special pen and in no way is an average pen.  Great job!  Gotta agree with Charlies post above.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 26, 2020)

I call it nice!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Sep 26, 2020)

BRobbins629 said:


> I call it nice!




Well put!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks for the comments. The blank is from McKenzie Penworks and is one of their diamond cast blanks.
Don


----------



## mark james (Sep 26, 2020)

Very attractive pen Don.  I have no experience/interest in kitless pens, but I certainly admire the skills and knowledge set for them.

That being said, I really like the nib/middle section in the third picture.  Some that I have seen are just not an attractive profile to me, yours is.

Very nice.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 27, 2020)

Very nice Don. How about Ward pens?


----------



## Penchant 4 (Sep 27, 2020)

As said above, "Custom Made" would absolutely be appropriate.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 27, 2020)

Well done, Don.  My first was also made with one of Tim McKenzie's Diamond Cast.  Great blanks for "Crafted Custom Stylos".


----------



## TonyL (Sep 27, 2020)

Similar to what John said; how about "Custom-Crafted"?


----------



## magpens (Apr 25, 2021)

Gorgeous pen !!!! . Love the colours !!!

Thanks for the threading details .... always helpful to know these.

Just noticed this thread ..... don't know how I missed it previously.


----------

